# Skink ID



## Dexter_84 (Jul 20, 2014)

Found this mad guy cruising on the cement outside.

I live in Queensland


----------



## butters (Jul 20, 2014)

Ctenotus species possibly juvenile C. robustus given your location. Can you get a full body shot and one from above.

- - - Updated - - -

Could be C. arcanus also. Those would be my two picks based solely on location and appearance without better shots. I live in western Brisbane myself and see arcanus which look very close to that one.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Butters* is correct in what he says and the whole body and dorsal photos are important when trying to identify most reptiles but even more so striped skinks. That aside, based on location, this one is identifiable as _Ctenotus arcanus_. _C. robustus_ has grey mottling, sometimes forming off-white to white circular or oval patches. The black lower lateral band containing white dots is characteristic of _C. arcanus_.

Blue


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2014)

Ctenotus spaldingi


----------



## Dexter_84 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Sorry no full body shots. Just took a few pics and let him go.


----------



## butters (Jul 21, 2014)

In Ipswich Scott? Why that ID? Could be right just curious


----------



## eipper (Jul 21, 2014)

Ctenotus robustus no longer occurs In southern qld, nsw or Victoria. These animals are now being classed as spaldingi. While I have reservations about the conclusions drawn in the paper and further work is required. I expect further changes and likely reserection of some of the now sunk species


----------



## butters (Jul 22, 2014)

Fair enough. Thanks for that so without the reclassification it still might have been robustus.
Now I have to go through my files and relabel photos based on location. Not to mention that I have C. robustus on license but no idea of collection location. I guess they will stay as robustus.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Scott*, why spaldingi/robustus over arcanus?


----------



## Dexter_84 (Nov 13, 2014)

I just caught another/possibly the same one.

I managed to get better pics. He was a bitey lil bugger too.


----------



## butters (Nov 13, 2014)

robustus or as Scott mentioned now spaldingi.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 14, 2014)

yep robustus/spaldingi.
first pic just a juvie


----------

